# Ahchery moose success?????



## shedder (Jan 13, 2010)

Just sitting at home and was wondering how the stick and string groups madeout on the moose. What areas did everyone hunt and how was the weather. You know, the usual gossip.


----------



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

our eight man crew was wmu 38 in ontario , 2 mornings heavy frost , little rain and average about 12 degress. 2 arrows , 2 bulls 4 days and back the world .


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

our group 2bull and one cow tags in area 29. I shot on thursday morning. Only one so far some guys are still there no word yet. Oh it was my first moose


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

My group comes back this weekend...haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Opener is tomorrow in my neck of the woods... we'll see :tea:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Lukey said:


> our group 2bull and one cow tags in area 29. I shot on thursday morning. Only one so far some guys are still there no word yet. Oh it was my first moose


CONGRATS! Pics are required though... :cheers:


----------



## shedder (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats to those who scored. nice job!


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

*Unreal 2011 Moose season -- Bulls were very willing to talk*









Great to hear that the archery boys have been successful this past season. Some groups are still out there and I am looking forward to hearing some more stories. Our season this year was very exciting with the bulls answering very well for the first 4 days of the hunt. Despite warm temperatures and some very windy days I managed to call in 3 bulls to varying ranges for the shooters. I had a bull at 22 yards the very first night but he came in just after legal shoot time so he was passed up. Not huge but I'd say around 36 ". On the Monday morning I called in another bull for a friend of mine which stood just 9 yards from his position but things did not work out on that one either. The next day I managed to call in yet one more for my uncle who had not harvested a moose with his bow yet. The 46 ", 1500 lb live weight bruin wandered into the call about 7:15 p.m and gave my uncle a broadside 36 yrd shot which he made a nice heart, lung shot on. After pulling an all nighter to get him out of the bush and back to the garage, quartered and skinned we finally had time for a few celebration toasts. Things quieted down after that so on Saturday morning we were headed for home. Good luck to all who are still out there or have not yet started this years fall adventures, and a big congrats to those who have already connected on the mighty swamp donkeys of the boreal forest.


Todd.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats Todd!!!

I'm waiting for Carl and the gang to cme back....I sure do wish I was up there :-(


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Carl and crew do have atleast one bull down, shot by Bruce at 7 yards, it's in the 55" range. Garry has pics up on his FB page.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

I believe that Carl and crew ended up with three bulls, 55",50" and 40????????????? not sure on sizes but Carl said they had some real good footage


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Bruce and Carl with Bruce's moose

Carl shot one as did Rick "the big guy" Marchand...and he rick shot his on the run...Awesome!!!


----------



## shedder (Jan 13, 2010)

A job well done to the juh crew. Looking forward to some great footage!


----------



## cubdrvr (Nov 30, 2008)

We went two for two this season. 49" 3x3 brow tines and 53 1/2 3x5 brow tines. Season started out great with a small Bull coming in to the call in first 15 min. Total of 9 Bulls came to the call.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

just got in last night, 3 bulls down and previous reports were corrects, Bruce's was 7 yds and 54", Carls was 33 yds and 50" both taken with Maximus crossbows and mine was 16 yds taken with a caribow custom longbow. All three were captured on film in HD. In the coming days I will try to make a teaser for you people to see but unfortunatley the cream of the crop will have to wait until it's aired....we're playing a different game now and the rules have changed.
Congrats to everyone above for some great moose, great memories and great eating.
Rick


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

cubdrvr, Awesome rack.....and by the looks of it you're also blessed with a supercub in a fantastic location....good on you.
Rick


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Boys @ Just Us Hunting


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

great story Todd, good on you, for calling one in for your uncle....I know it means alot to you.
congrats.
rick


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Well Congrats Guys 
Here is the Bounty from Just us Hunting
Bruces Moose 7 yards








My Moose 32 yard shot








Ricks moose 16 yard shot


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

can't wait "Just You Hunting"... 

Gilles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nicely done boys.. hope theres some jerky and maybe even a steak.. Ric great pic stick and a string man thats cool....


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW...Congrats on a great hunt. Those are some fine swamp donkeys for sure.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Serge:

Thanks for the congrats. It sure looks like you missed a dandy year with the JUH crew. That Carl and Bruce team are one force to reckon with when it comes to killing moose. You'll have to make sure to get back up there with them next year and turn that Martin bow loose on a nice bull moose for yourself.

Take care,

Todd.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

*A Huge Congrats JUH Crew*

Hey gang:

Great pictures gang. Some real nice racks on those boys. Even Carl looks pretty good in the photos. Thanks for sending all thos pics Carl. I just got my computer back yesterday so I can respond to this thread. Thanks for the words Rick. You remembered who I mentioned during my Hunter Profile interview didn't you. That is what made this moose hunt so special. To call that bull in and to watch both moose and my uncle the whole time from my tree stand was simply unforgettable. I placed my uncle beside the same tree that I shot that 50" incher from 2 seasons ago and his moose was standing only 25 yards from where my moose was when I put the shot on him. Talk about 2 family hunters having a great time together. My only regret is not doing like you folks do and capture it on video. It would have been awesome. My uncle sumed it up though with " that's OK nephew, at least we have that hunt in both our memories ". What a guy. Anyway, good luck this fall with the deer hunting and I am looking forward to seeing your show this January. Great job on the Hunt Talk interview. Some good ol', down to earth conversation about your gang's passion for the sport of hunting. You boy's sure know how to throw the hurt on those bull moose.

Take care,

Todd.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow nice pics boys Tastee for sure
But you guys sure is Ugly


LOL


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

*Way to go !!! I had a 40 incher pretty near licking me,did a couple rookie moves *

:angry:


coptor doctor said:


> Well Congrats Guys
> Here is the Bounty from Just us Hunting
> Bruces Moose 7 yards
> 
> ...


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

looks like a real exciting hunt, especially getting that close with trad gear. great job and thanks for sharing


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

coptor doctor said:


> Well Congrats Guys
> Here is the Bounty from Just us Hunting
> Bruces Moose 7 yards
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrat to all of you. For my self no moose this year. They where all vanish. Weither got -5c. to +26c. Some day i was only with my under cloths outside.
At my first day at deer season i took a video of a femelle and is cow for 10 minutes and they still living. I prefer a buck and last wednesday, i saw a nice buck 8 point at 25 meters at dark limite time and i try a shot but i mist it. So i will retry this night. Shame on me.


----------

